# New Ryanair Routes



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Ryanair have announced new routes from Lisbon including Manchester (from €24.99) and Dublin (from €29.99). 

If you're interested Siobhan, they've also included Eindhoven (from €22.99). Handy for Maastricht!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Johnboy LISBON/EINDHOVEN Has been in operation since winter 2014. http://www.ana.pt/en-US/Topo/instit...pens-5-new-routes-from-Lisbon.aspx?fromlist=1
Train from Eindhoven to Maastricht.
You have to take a bus to the railway station. From the railway station of Eindhoven there is a straight train connection to Maastricht. Trains depart every 30 minutes to Maastricht, duration of the trip is one hour and 4 minutes. Train schedule: XX.02 and XX.32. Ticket 2nd class one way: € 16,30.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Siobhan. That's the route that we took last time we went but we flew with Transavia then.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I looked at the Ryanair site for a flight from Manchester to Lisbon at the end of March, TAP where £10 cheaper on the same day plus you get coffee, a snack/food and a baggage allowance for suitcases included. Furthermore when you depart from Lisbon you get a newspaper or magazine included in the price from TAP.

Don't get me wrong I have used Ryanair in the past as I couldn't catch another flight with TAP for less than £500 at short notice, so paid Ryanair £200 instead. However given a choice I would rather go TAP or BA if time was of the essence or drive.

Going on a budget airline doesn't always mean it's cheaper.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Totally agree Onero and whenever I'm looking for flights I always check all the options. Sometimes, even a slightly more expensive flight will win as it is at more convenient times..

One thing, TAP no longer give out those papers and magazines and you have to go online and download them. Just as well the new owners of Portugal's airports have made wifi free access.

TAP are not pefect and yestersay, for the second time in less than three months, they have cancelled one of our flights without giving any reason. When questioning the Contact Centre all they say is 'operational reasons' That's a great comfort. 

Some good news, this summer BA will start flying between Faro and Stansted using their Cityflyer subsidiary. This afternoon they also announced a new base in Porto but no news of routes yet.


----------

